
F. Scott Fitzgerald’s Shimmering Visions - samclemens
https://newrepublic.com/article/142383/f-scott-fitzgeralds-shimmering-visions
======
theprop
Bill Gates favorite quote is from the Great Gatsby: “His dream must have
seemed so close that he could hardly fail to grasp it.”

